
Launch HN: Trip Share AR (Demo) - jacquesg
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=fr.jgl.triparexperience
======
jacquesg
Hello,

I am Jacques and I am playing around ARCore (Augmented Reality SDK for
Android) to create new experiences.

Trip Share AR (Demo) permits you to record short videos of your trip and
customize it with AR (3D characters and objects) and interactive experiences
(360 visit, Photo album, etc.)

Have a try !

